# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Είναι τελικά ιζαμπέλα?

## mixalis91

Αφου μου εκλεψαν τα καναρινια αγορασα παλι! αγορασα 2 για ιζαμπελα αλλα μαλλον το 1 δεν ειναι.

----------


## mitsman

Δεν ξέρω τι ειναι αλλα το ενα ειναι πιο ομορφο απο το αλλο!

----------


## COMASCO

και εγω συμφωνω απολυτα με τον δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα και να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!παντα με υγεια

υ.γ συγνωμη γιατι σου χαλαμε και το ποστ....

----------


## andreascrete

Δεν είμαι σίγουρος....ίσως να πέφτω εντελώς έξω αλλά νομίζω ότι το πρώτο είναι γκριζόφτερο μωσαϊκ διασταύρωση με ιζαμπέλα Μωσαϊκ και το δεύτερο μοιάζει με μελανινικό κόκκινο αλλά τα πόδια του είναι λευκά οπότε θα έλεγα Μελανινικό χιονέ έντονο η διασταύρωση Μελανινικού με αχάτη έντονο?

----------


## mixalis91

αυτο στην 3 φωτο μου ειπε ενας φιλος που το ειδε σε αυτη την φωτο οτι ειναι ιζαμπελα.
στην 1-2 φωτο ειναι το αλλο καναρινι που μου ειπε οτι μπορει να ειναι αχατης. για μωσαϊκ ναι για αχατη δεν πιστευω.

----------


## jk21

ομορφα πουλακια αλλα η πιο κοντινη ιζαμπελλα που ξερω ειναι το ιζαμπελλα κοκκινο μη εντονο που ομως αν προσεξεις εχει σαφεις διαφορες  απο το παρομοιο δικο σου .το σκουρο δεν ξερω να μοιαζει με καποιο ειδος ιζαμπελλα .βεβαια στα χρωματος απο γνωσεις ειμαι εντελως αρχαριος

----------


## panos70

Για να σιγουρευτεις  τι ρατσα ειναι παρε τους κωδικους απο τα δαχτυλιδια  βρες τον εκτροφεα και αυτος θα σου πει τη ακριβως ειναι

----------


## mixalis91

πως μπορω να βρω τον εκτροφεα? τα δαχτυλιδια γραφουν ofm και κατι αριθμους.

----------


## mitsman

*Δαχτυλίδια στα πουλιά*

----------


## 11panos04

Δεν ξερω για το ανοικτοχρωμο,παντως θα λεγα οτι φερνει πιο πολυ σε παστελ κι  οχι σε ιζαμπελα,απο τη διαλυση που εχει το χρωμσ την πλατη του,ισως κανω κ λαθος.Το αλλο ειναι μαυροκοκκινο χιονε αρσενικο 99%,το ραμφος ειναι σκουρο κ τα πόδια εχουν μαυρα νυχια.Τα ποδια στα μαυροκοκκινα,μετα τον πρωτο χρονο(το πουλακι φοραει μπλε δακτυλιδι,αρα ειναι του 2011) ''ξανοιγουν'' κ κανουν σημεια-σημεια στο χρωμα του δερματος,αλλα εχει πολυ ωραιο μελανωμα.

Φιλικα

----------

